# What happened with the phone cradle



## adrianski (Jul 18, 2009)

Just bought a Mark II TT which I am finding hard to fault. My only gripe is the open mess of a panel that is reserved for a phone cradle. What were Audi thinking here? Obviously not a lot.

I have a feeling this may have come up before but would ask if anyone knows - apart from buying a cradle which at £100 seems a bit steep when I have bluetooth anyway and the cradle is phone specific - whether you can get some of cover for it?

Ta


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, I agree it is a bit messy, but I use it for keeping my wallet when I am driving, and my phone too...


----------



## adrianski (Jul 18, 2009)

... yes me too. Trouble is its behind you and I'm liable to forget it! Still as I say only a gripe. Off now for a Sumday spin.

Audi TT and the Archers! How much of a contradiction is that?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

i have a cover for the phone craddle for sale (just not got around to posting up yet) it was made by a guy on here theres a thread somewhere. anyhoo if you want mine pm me for details. Im selling cause im selling the TT.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

